# Removing A



## pennysueorr (May 17, 2011)

I have sent in my 2 letters outlining my coding experience, does any one know how long it will take to find out if my A will be removed?


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 17, 2011)

This is straight from AAPC so see if you have  the following info correct:

Removal of Apprentice Status
CPC-As often think they've fulfilled the requirements to remove their apprentice status, only to find out they haven't. Here are the top four reasons letters of recommendation are rejected:
1.	The letter is not on letterhead.
2.	There is no signature on the letter.
3.	The dates of work experience or reference to coding are unclear.
4.	Classroom instruction hours are unclear (the letter must state the specific number of hours).
 Hope this helps!


----------



## pennysueorr (May 17, 2011)

I'm hoping that the 7 years experience will suffice. Both letters are on letterhead and are signed.


----------



## Mojo (May 17, 2011)

I pulled out my old correspondence. I submitted my letters on 5/28 and the AAPC's response was dated 6/3. I feel that the turnaround time was excellent.


----------



## sdumasmef (Jun 11, 2011)

*Removing "A" from CPC Certification*

I am currently working for a large national third party medical biller.  Does working there qualify to remove the "A" from my CPC certification?


----------



## lindseya (Jun 21, 2011)

sdumasmef said:


> I am currently working for a large national third party medical biller.  Does working there qualify to remove the "A" from my CPC certification?



To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. 

As long as it complies with this information you should be fine to have your apprentice status removed.  There is a template you can use on our website for your letters of recommendation;  

https://www.aapc.com/certification/cpc.aspx


----------



## ollielooya (Jun 21, 2011)

Didn't take long...I think it was less than 9 days.  Might even be sooner now? ---Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC


----------



## j.bedford (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys, I just submitted my information today.  I am getting kinda excited about it.  Not sure why, I've been doing this for a year.  Why is the validation from this organization so important to me?  This all seems silly but I'm still excited.


----------



## rmreguilete10@gmail.com (Oct 2, 2019)

I have sent my 2 letters on September 30, and my status was updated in 2 days. I am very pleased with the service, and proud to be part of this organization. Thank you AAPC.


----------

